# Have you seen the MET's Parsifal with Kaufman?



## Parsifal1954 (May 6, 2013)

What do you think about the new MET production of Parsifal? I loved it.

Parsifal1954


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

I did see it. It was cathartic, stunning.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

We had a pretty good discussion here: http://www.talkclassical.com/23709-mets-new-parsifal.html?highlight=parsifal

I didn't really enjoy it much, but there were others who did like it.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

It is available, complete and with subtitles, on Youtube: 




It was the first time I could get through it, and I watched it twice in about three days.


----------

